
Figma mockups connected to AirTable for a working Nativeapp (BravoStudio) - redindian75
https://youtu.be/EaLWH0RSe1U
======
redindian75
Not connected with them. Here is a their website
[https://www.bravostudio.app/](https://www.bravostudio.app/)

